# Prepper's Best Knife? Consider the Swiss Army Knives "SwissChamp"



## Verteidiger

Of all the knives I own, I am fondest of my Victorinox Swiss Army Knives model "SwissChamp" - literally, a survivalist's toolbox that fits in your pocket.



Here are all the tools this knife comes with:

1. large blade 
2. small blade 
3. corkscrew 
4. can opener with small screwdriver
5. bottle cap lifter with screwdriver
6. wire stripper
7. reamer 
8. key ring 
9. tweezers 
10. scissors 
11. toothpick 
12. multi-purpose hook (parcel carrier) 
13. wood saw 
14. fish scaler with hook disgorger
15. ruler (cm + inches)
16. nailfile with metal file
17. nail cleaner
18. metal saw
19. fine screwdriver 
20. chisel/scraper 
21. pliers with wire crimping tool
22. wire cutters
23. Phillips screwdriver 
24. magnifying glass 
25. ballpoint pen 
26. pin stainless 
27. mini-screwdriver 
28. sewing eye

Here is a link if you want to see the specifications and more information:

SwissChamp Pocket Knife, Swiss Army, Swiss Army SwissChamp Pocket Knife

I absolutely love this knife - it goes with me everywhere. Whether fixing your eyeglasses when the screws come loose, to pulling a splinter out of your finger, to starting a fire with the magnifying glass, to filleting a fish and scaling it first too, this knife does a lot of tasks, and does them well. Consider one for your daily use.

It is about $99 MSRP, but I got mine on sale for $80 - every tool is extremely well made, and the blades are all super sharp. Great knife to carry or for your BOB!

[Not affiliated with the company in any way - just a very happy customer....]


----------



## alterego

too much stuff.

In My Opinion, this knife is a novelty item.


----------



## Verteidiger

alterego said:


> too much stuff.
> 
> In My Opinion, this knife is a novelty item.


Well, you're entitled to your opinion.

The Swiss Army still issues these knives as regular issue to its troops, and purchases 25,000 of them annually for that purpose. Their officers must have a different opinion of its field utility.


----------



## paraquack

For years I used a 3 blade knife with aluminum side plates. Loved it. On a military show covering "Ranger" type units across the world, I spotted a Swiss soldier with my knife. Only difference was his knife was black ( or dark color). I saw him using a mill file to sharpen it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I have one that I had for years but
It came with a black pouch that had a few extra items such as a sharpening stone, band aids, small mag light. I thought it very useful, it contained several things that you usually forget to bring like the little plastic tooth pick that becomes invaluable after eating beef-jerky. Even the little magnifier and tweezer came in handy for removing tiny splinters. I find I need a a small sharp blade more often then a large blade of a survival knife. If I am backpacking I carry the Swiss Knife but if in a vehicle I prefer the Leatherman knife because it is better for working on vehicles.


----------



## jnichols2

Verteidiger said:


> Well, you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> The Swiss Army still issues these knives as regular issue to its troops, and purchases 25,000 of them annually for that purpose. Their officers must have a different opinion of its field utility.


If you check the US troops in Afghanistan, and Iraq earlier, they all had folding knives along with a leatherman tool. In 4 tours, I never saw a SAK.


----------



## Verteidiger

jnichols2 said:


> If you check the US troops in Afghanistan, and Iraq earlier, they all had folding knives along with a leatherman tool. In 4 tours, I never saw a SAK.


That is interesting, because the officers I know who served in the Air Force were issued these. SAKs are in use in many military forces, Swiss obviously, but notably Germany and Israel issue them as well, along with Spain and other European countries.

In fact, here is a newspaper article from the Baltimore Sun written during Desert Storm, where reportedly U.S. troops wrote to both Victorinox and Wenger asking for SAKs, since they found the government-issued knives to be deficient.

http://articles.baltimoresun.com/19...62_1_army-knife-victorinox-knives-army-knives

In my world, I do not always make purchases of equipment because our military issues them, nor do I always buy what law enforcement is issued. The military and law enforcement are always constrained by taxpayer concerns and budget limits. That does not constitute an issued item being given a ringing endorsement - our troops still must carry M4s when there are better weapons made (e.g., H&K IAR, FN SCAR). The Beretta M9 is standard issue, but a SIG P226 is preferred by our elite forces. All that means is we do not equip our soldiers with the best equipment made; we equip them with gear that will suffice. Why else would soldiers have to buy their own equipment, or have people/loved ones buy it for them (e.g., armor plates).

I was not suggesting the SAK is the panacea; I was suggesting it be considered for use. I own many edged weapons, some of which are carried by our military members. I also own numerous Leatherman and Gerber multi-tools, and other related gear. I buy it because I see how it could come in handy or serve a purpose I need fulfilled.

And many times, members of law enforcement and the military who shop where I shop for gear tell me how they wish they could have what I have, but their employers won't authorize them to carry them, or their employers cannot afford to buy them. Sad state of affairs, but it is what it is....

I work in emergency response. I buy the best gear I can afford, even when I have to save for months to buy it. Nature of the beast.

Like I said, it is suggested for consideration. If someone does not want one, no skin off my back. But if someone is looking for what millions of owners around the free world consider to be a useful multi-tool and survival knife, they might want to look at the SAK.

But, to each their own. It is a free Country, still....


----------



## Fuzzee

If you like it best that's all that really matters. Not what others do. For me though having had a few Swiss Army knives, they've always been a jack of all trades master of none. Never really doing one job very good while trying to do too many others at the same time. I've found I prefer a good sized drop point folder with partial serrations and carry a Leatherman besides. What I carry these days,


----------



## jnichols2

Actually, when I said "troops", I didn't mean officers. They don't use their knives hard.
Except pilots, and they all carried Ontario survival knives, which were very good issue knives.

I agree about "issue" knives. Everybody bought their own.

The SAK blade just won't stand up to the hard use of a deployment. And none of the "tools" are suitable for working on a Blackhawk or HumVee.

Remember; I had four tours myself. Also; 30 years in the Air Force, enlisted.


----------



## Verteidiger

Thank you for your service, first of all.

I understand your points, and I agree that the SAKs are designed more as survival multi-tools than combat knives, although they are used by combat soldiers from some countries that I submit just may know a thing or two about warfare. 

I was suggesting these for preppers, who in general are not stationed in combat zones, although some are. These SAKs are useful, and can help you out in a jam, they fit in your pocket, and now we can carry them on airplanes again. So it serves its role, and its intended (get you home) purposes.

Just another tool in the toolbox. Or glove box. Or tackle box. Like I said, I carry one every day. But it is not the only one I carry....


----------



## jnichols2

Verteidiger said:


> Thank you for your service, first of all.
> 
> I understand your points, and I agree that the SAKs are designed more as survival multi-tools than combat knives, although they are used by combat soldiers from some countries that I submit just may know a thing or two about warfare.
> 
> I was suggesting these for preppers, who in general are not stationed in combat zones, although some are. These SAKs are useful, and can help you out in a jam, they fit in your pocket, and now we can carry them on airplanes again. So it serves its role, and its intended (get you home) purposes.
> 
> Just another tool in the toolbox. Or glove box. Or tackle box. Like I said, I carry one every day. But it is not the only one I carry....


Thanks for your thanks.

But, I don't want to be taken wrong. The need for a very sturdy knife on a deployment has very little to do with "combat".

Life on a deployment is sometimes a little austere, and the need for a good knife comes up several times a day. Much like for the pioneers, for serious campers, or in a SHTF situation. I need that knife on my belt, where I can get it with one hand. It needs to cut wire, X-Large tie wraps, military package bands, and even the meat with my supper. I may even have to dig rocks out of the sand so I can lie down.

Again; not a "fighting" knife, but a very tough deployment/camping/woods folding knife. Usually a 3.5" to 4.5" blade.

Yes; some guys had Marine K-Bar fighting knives, but they really never used them. (except for digging rocks)

I guess the Ninja Mall crowd has changed the meaning of tactical equipment.


----------



## Verteidiger

jnichols2 said:


> Thanks for your thanks.
> 
> But, I don't want to be taken wrong. The need for a very sturdy knife on a deployment has very little to do with "combat".
> 
> Life on a deployment is sometimes a little austere, and the need for a good knife comes up several times a day. Much like for the pioneers, for serious campers, or in a SHTF situation. I need that knife on my belt, where I can get it with one hand. It needs to cut wire, X-Large tie wraps, military package bands, and even the meat with my supper. I may even have to dig rocks out of the sand so I can lie down.
> 
> Again; not a "fighting" knife, but a very tough deployment/camping/woods folding knife. Usually a 3.5" to 4.5" blade.
> 
> Yes; some guys had Marine K-Bar fighting knives, but they really never used them. (except for digging rocks)
> 
> I guess the Ninja Mall crowd has changed the meaning of tactical equipment.


So...what knife would you suggest Forum members consider using, based on your experience?


----------



## jnichols2

Verteidiger said:


> So...what knife would you suggest Forum members consider using, based on your experience?


My first recommendation is the Spyderco Military, my favorite, I prefer the black blade. The Spyderco Manix 2 XL is also a great knife, but it only comes with a shiny blade. My recommendation is not intended to eliminate dozens of other fine knives. The Kershaw Blur or Zero Tolerance 3xx 0r 5xx series are very good.

For a prepper, I also recommend a 5" to 7" fixed blade knife with a stout blade. If you have to chop branches to build a fire or shelter, it will come in very handy. You also want to use a fixed blade for skinning, a folder is too hard to clean, and likely to spread disease. I have a 5" Ontario Air Force survival knife (an original issue), and a 7" K-Bar Marine knife. It's for field use, not fighting. But, if it's all I had, it's as good as any knife I know.

I highly suggest all of them have either black or beaded blades. A shiny blade on a sunny day can be seen as far as the horizon.

I also recommend a Leatherman or equivalent multi purpose tool. I much prefer my tool kit, but it's way too heavy if you're on the move.

I'm not anti SAK, it's just that they are far too civilized for heavy field use. And where are you going to keep it where it's handy?


----------



## Asha

Hello, first post in this forum, and a naive opinion (The only knifes I use regularly are cooking knifes and the knife in my electrical toolbox).
I have always thought that the SAK was trying to be a knife AND a mini toolbox at the same time, and because of the limitations of each, it fails at doing either of them effectively. The handle is the wrong shape for a hand, and the main blade is off-centre. The tools are too small to be effective. The folding mechanism is complicated and can get bunged up with dust and dirt and hair after heavy usage. 
Once you spit up the toolbox functionality from the knife functionality, each can fulfil their intended purpose much better.

If I literally had one thing in my pocket, I might choose this... but if I had any other knife and any other multi-tool (E.g Leatherman + kukri) the SAK would be redundant.


----------

